# ShopTemp.fr ?



## Ritsuki (Aug 5, 2010)

Yesterday I ordered an Acekard, and when I put "Shoptemp" on the navigation bar, the first result was Shoptemp.fr. It's exactly like the .com one but in french and with a little french flag on the logo. Since my mother tongue is french, I would logically use this site, but I felt a bit skeptical and went to shoptemp.com...

EDIT : Just compared prices on both sites, and they're really higher in the .fr site. If the site is genuine, why are the prices higher ?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 5, 2010)

Exchange rates possibly ??

But I wouldn't say I would trust that (french) site.

I clicked on the french sites links to : 'Help & FAQs', 'Support' and 'about Us' & the pages don't exist, which I would've expected ALL the pages would be translated first before 'putting up' live

I've not noticed any posts on Shoptemp Twitter page about a 'french branch' opening

I've even done a 'WhoIs' check on both '.Com' and .'fr', & they are registered by 2 different companies, ahich IMHO I would've thought only one company would register both names

I could suggest you could post a Ticket on the 'official' Shoptemp site, asking if the .fr is legit


----------



## Shorkio (Aug 5, 2010)

I checked that site also, Supercard DSTWO was about 10 € cheapet in Shoptemp.net
@[email protected]


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 5, 2010)

Reviews on .com are the same as .fr


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 5, 2010)

It's legit. They are registering domains and opening sites native to countries around the world (current plans are for Italy and France).

ShopTemp.fr is still in development which is why certain links are broken and the prices may be erroneous.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 5, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> It's legit. They are registering domains and opening sites native to countries around the world (current plans are for Italy and France).
> 
> ShopTemp.fr is still in development which is why certain links are broken and the prices may be erroneous.


I hope your right about that - just to check I've actually posted a ticket on ShopTemp.com asking for confirmation - let's see if they say the same thing


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 5, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is right. He is creator of gbatemp I think.


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 5, 2010)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he coded GBATemp
and he is the admin


----------



## Costello (Aug 5, 2010)

that site is under construction and of course the prices do not reflect the final website pricing policy,
they're just here to basically prevent people from buying (for most products)


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 5, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a group effort


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 5, 2010)

Well that was a quick reply - Although the OP will aready know that 'shoptemp.fr' is legit - here's the reply I got from Shoptemp.com just to confirm it



Spoiler



A customer support staff member has replied to your support request, #282197 with the following response: 

Hello, 
yes this is a legitimate website, although it is still under construction.

We recommend you to visit ShopTemp.fr again once the website is completely finished.

Thanks for your concerns, see you again on ShopTemp! 

We hope this response has sufficiently answered your questions. If not, please do not send another email. 
Instead, reply to this email or login to your account for a complete archive of all your support requests and responses.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 6, 2010)

The founders were KiVan, Omero and Alexander, but yes, Costello and shaunj66 are two of the three current administrators.

However off topic we're going, if they say it's legitimate then you'd better believe it.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 6, 2010)

If I recall, "ShopTemp.fr, R4 et flashcarts pour consoles portables! Frais de port gratuit, soldes et offres toute l'année!" has been hidden on GBAtemp pages for a few months since they first started doing ShopTemp. That also appears in the Google indexes for this site, which gives it quite a few Google entries.

View the source for any GBAtemp page.

CODE

ShopTemp.fr, R4 et flashcarts pour consoles portables! Frais de port gratuit, soldes et offres toute l'année!



I believe Costello also lives in France, so that probably also has something to do with it.


----------



## Adr990 (Aug 6, 2010)

Heh, nobody should order from there yet. Hoping for a proper Dollar to Euro conventing.
.com already doesn't do a great job at it, but .fr just goes like '16 dollar > 16 euro'.
Of course, it's still in development. Good to see that, will this mean there will be shipping from France? That means faster deliveries in EU. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's just awesome. Keep up that spirit GBATemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will like buy a lot of 3DS, SD cards from ShopTemp.fr once I have this 3DS, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heh
Though I have a big list for Dx atm, so I might get some stuff from there first.
But with this 50 dollar cent price difference, I bet I will go and order SD cards from you guys, although I ordered even a 16GB Micro SD card from DX with adapters for a cheaper price, working 100%.

Though next SD card orders probably gonna be Shoptemp unless DX goes like 50% off, than I will risk it, either the 2-3 week shipment.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 6, 2010)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> I will like buy a lot of 3DS, SD cards from ShopTemp.fr once I have this 3DS, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?

I really can't see why they wouldn't be shipping from exactly the same place as ShopTemp.com, after all it's the same people. It's just a French language version of the same website.

Given the recent courtcases in the UK and Netherlands, i'd stick to having them shipped from HK. To me it's safer, as I can't see these ever being banned in China. I doubt US/ European customs officials will bother opening a small packet for an indiviual even if it's labeled 'DS Accessories', but may do so for larger packages shipped to a Business.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 6, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I believe Costello also lives in France, so that probably also has something to do with it.


He's French but I don't think he lives there at the moment. He's in Shanghai, I believe.


----------

